# [SOLVED] postfix/master: fatal: bind 127.0.0.1 port 10024

## elmar283

Since today postfix fails to be loaded.

Only when I change a line on master.cf from port 10024 to 10025 it works again, but then amavis-new fails.

I have not changed a thing, so I don't know what's wrong.

Here are my config files:

```

elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox /var/log $ cat /etc/postfix/main.cf

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = //usr/libexec/postfix

data_directory = /var/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

myhostname = mail.elmarotter.eu

mydomain = elmarotter.eu

myorigin = elmarotter.eu

inet_interfaces = all

mydestination = ZaphodBeeblebrox.elmarotter.eu, mail.elmarotter.eu, localhost.elmarotter.eu, elmarotter.eu

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

mynetworks = 192.168.0.0/24, 192.168.178.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

home_mailbox = .maildir/

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 20

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command =

    PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

    ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

html_directory = no

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

readme_directory = no

home_mailbox = .maildir/

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

#smtpd_recipient_restrictions =

#  permit_sasl_authenticated,

#  permit_mynetworks,

#  reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_relay_restrictions = permit_mynetworks,permit_sasl_authenticated,defer_unauth_destination

smtp_use_tls = yes

smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes

smtpd_use_tls = yes

#smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes

#smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/newkey.pem

#smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/newcert.pem

#smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/elmarotter.eu_privatekey.pem

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/elmarotter.eu_crt.pem

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/ssl/certs/cacert.org_class3.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

# na hier is nieuw, als mijn mailboxen niet meer werken haal ik de tekst hieronder weg

# Beging nieuwe tekst ->

alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

relocated_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf

local_transport = local

local_recipient_maps = $alias_maps $virtual_mailbox_maps unix:passwd.byname

virtual_transport = virtual

virtual_mailbox_domains = elmarotter.nl

virtual_minimum_uid = 1000

virtual_gid_maps = static:1001

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

virtual_uid_maps = static:1001

virtual_mailbox_base = /

#virtual_mailbox_limit =

owner_request_special = no

recipient_delimiter = +

alias_maps  = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

  hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases,

  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

virtual_alias_maps =

  hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman,

  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

#mailfitering starst here: Dus als de boel zo niet meer goed werkt dan hetgeen hieronder eerst in de prullenbak mieteren ;)

biff = no

empty_address_recipient = MAILER-DAEMON

queue_minfree = 120000000

content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

#Equivalently when using lmtp:

#content_filter = lmtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

# TRANSPORT MAP

# 

# Insert text from sample-transport.cf if you need explicit routing.

#transport_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/transport

#relay_domains = $transport_maps

mailbox_command = /usr/bin/procmail -a "elmarotter.eu"

#mailbox_command = /usr/bin/procmail -a "elmarotter.nl"

#mailbox_command = /usr/bin/procmail
```

```
elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox /var/log $ cat /etc/postfix/master.cf

#

# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format

# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").

#

# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.

#

# ==========================================================================

# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args

#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)

# ==========================================================================

smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#submission inet n       -       n       -       -       smtpd 

#  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt

#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject

#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING

smtps     inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes

#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject

#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING

#628       inet  n       -       n       -       -       qmqpd

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr

tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

   -o smtp_fallback_relay=

#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

retry     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

discard   unix  -       -       n       -       -       discard

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil

scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache

#

# ====================================================================

# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual

# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.

#

# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery

# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}

# and other message envelope options.

# ====================================================================

#

# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.

# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1

#

#maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

#  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

#

# ====================================================================

#

# Recent Cyrus versions can use the existing "lmtp" master.cf entry.

#

# Specify in cyrus.conf:

#   lmtp    cmd="lmtpd -a" listen="localhost:lmtp" proto=tcp4

#

# Specify in main.cf one or more of the following:

#  mailbox_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost

#  virtual_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost

#

# ====================================================================

#

# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)

# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1

#

#cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

#  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}

#

# ====================================================================

#

# Old example of delivery via Cyrus.

#

#old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

#  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}

#

# ====================================================================

#

# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.

#

#uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

#  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

#

# ====================================================================

#

# Other external delivery methods.

#

#ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

#  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)

#

#bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

#  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient

#

#scalemail-backend unix -       n       n       -       2       pipe

#  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store

#  ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}

#

#mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

#  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py

#  ${nexthop} ${user}

# Hier begint mijn mailscan gededeelte. Dus als zo de boel niet meer werkt dan dit hieronder eerst weghalen.

smtp-amavis     unix -        -       n     -       2  smtp

  -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200

  -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

#Equivalently when using lmtp:

#lmtp-amavis    unix -        -       n     -       2  lmtp

#   -o lmtp_data_done_timeout=1200

#   -o lmtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10024 inet n        -       n     -       -  smtpd

  -o content_filter=

  -o local_recipient_maps=

  -o relay_recipient_maps=

  -o smtpd_restriction_classes=

  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject

  -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8

  -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes

  -o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0

  -o smtpd_soft_error_limit=1001

  -o smtpd_hard_error_limit=1000

#If you want to use proxy filtering instead

#smtp            inet n         -       n      -       8 smtpd

# -o smtpd_proxy_filter=127.0.0.1:10024

# -o smtpd_client_connection_count_limit=4

#If you don't want to scan outgoing mail use this

#10.0.0.2:smtp   inet n         -       n       -      - smtpd

#-o content_filter=
```

```

elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox /var/log $ sudo netstat -lntp 

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name    

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.1:445         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      3098/smbd           

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:58846           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2718/python2.7      

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:10024         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      6393/amavisd (maste 

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:9000          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2921/php-fpm: maste 

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8200            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2836/minidlnad      

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:873             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      3076/rsync          

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.1:139         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      3098/smbd           

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:55085           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2718/python2.7      

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3310          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5480/clamd          

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8112            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2722/python2.7      

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:4433            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2718/python2.7      

tcp        0      0 192.168.178.21:53       0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2397/named          

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.1:53          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2397/named          

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2397/named          

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2461/sshd           

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2625/cupsd          

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3128            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      3132/(squid-1)      

tcp6       0      0 :::873                  :::*                    LISTEN      3076/rsync          

tcp6       0      0 :::55085                :::*                    LISTEN      2718/python2.7      

tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN      2485/apache2        

tcp6       0      0 :::4434                 :::*                    LISTEN      2718/python2.7      

tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      2461/sshd           

tcp6       0      0 ::1:631                 :::*                    LISTEN      2625/cupsd          

tcp6       0      0 :::443                  :::*                    LISTEN      2485/apache2        

```

Last edited by elmar283 on Wed Apr 23, 2014 3:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hdcg

Hi Elmar,

there is an amavis process already running on port 10024.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox /var/log $ sudo netstat -lntp 
> 
> Active Internet connections (only servers) 
> ...

 

May be a left over from previous re-configuration attempts. After killing this one postfix should start again.

Best Regards,

Holger

----------

## elmar283

Thanks, 

Problem is that when I restart my Gentoo box this problem occurs.

I then kill the amavis processes and start postfix.

```

elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox ~ $ ps -A |grep ama

 2334 ?        00:00:10 /usr/sbin/amavi

 2788 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/amavi

 2789 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/amavi

elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox ~ $ sudo kill -9 2334

Wachtwoord: 

elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox ~ $ sudo kill -9 2788

elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox ~ $ sudo kill -9 2789

elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/postfix start

 * Starting postfix  ...                                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox ~ $
```

But the question is what trickers that amavis is started on port 10024 before postfix is started?

I have had this configuration for more then a year and never had this problem before.

----------

## freke

Postfix and amavisd shouldn't listen on the same port.

I think the 'default' for amavisd is to listen on 10024 and resubmit to postfix on 10025 (ie. postfix should listen on 10025).

(My Postfix/maiad (which is a port of amavisd) does).

snippets from my config

main.cf

```
content_filter = smtp-maia:mail.vlh.dk:10024
```

master.cf

```
smtp-maia unix -        -       n       -       4       smtp

    -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200

    -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

    -o disable_dns_lookups=yes

    -o max_use=20

[mail.vlh.dk]:10025     inet    n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

    -o content_filter=

    -o local_recipient_maps=

    -o smtpd_restriction_classes=

    -o smtpd_delay_reject=no

    -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject

    -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=

    -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=

    -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject

    -o smtpd_data_restrictions=reject_unauth_pipelining

    -o smtpd_end_of_data_restrictions=

    -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8

    -o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0

    -o smtpd_soft_error_limit=1001

    -o smtpd_hard_error_limit=1000

    -o smtpd_client_connection_count_limit=0

    -o smtpd_client_connection_rate_limit=0

    -o receive_override_options=no_header_body_checks,no_unknown_recipient_checks

    -o local_header_rewrite_clients=

    -o smtpd_milters=

```

maiad.conf (I think the amavisd.conf is quite similar)

```
# Network interface ($inet_socket_bind)

#   * Specific IP address, or '' to listen on all interfaces

#   * If your mail server is hosted on the same machine as maiad,

#       you will want to use the default (127.0.0.1).

#   * If your mail server is hosted on a different machine,

#       set this to a non-localhost IP address which is visible

#       to your mail server.

$inet_socket_bind = '127.0.0.1';

# Listening port ($inet_socket_port)

#   * Specific port number on which maiad should listen

#   * Typically 10024

$inet_socket_port = 10024;

..

$forward_method = 'smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10025';

```

----------

## elmar283

I refollowed the guide on https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Complete_Virtual_Mail_Server/amvisd_spamassassin_clamav

Now everything is working again. I even noticed that my virusscan never worked and is now working properly again.

Here are the final working results:

```
elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox ~ $ cat /etc/postfix/master.cf

#

# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format

# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").

#

# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.

#

# ==========================================================================

# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args

#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)

# ==========================================================================

smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#submission inet n       -       n       -       -       smtpd 

#  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt

#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject

#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING

smtps     inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes

#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject

#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING

#628       inet  n       -       n       -       -       qmqpd

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr

tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

   -o smtp_fallback_relay=

#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

retry     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

discard   unix  -       -       n       -       -       discard

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil

scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache

#

# ====================================================================

# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual

# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.

#

# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery

# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}

# and other message envelope options.

# ====================================================================

#

# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.

# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1

#

#maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

#  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

#

# ====================================================================

#

# Recent Cyrus versions can use the existing "lmtp" master.cf entry.

#

# Specify in cyrus.conf:

#   lmtp    cmd="lmtpd -a" listen="localhost:lmtp" proto=tcp4

#

# Specify in main.cf one or more of the following:

#  mailbox_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost

#  virtual_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost

#

# ====================================================================

#

# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)

# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1

#

#cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

#  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}

#

# ====================================================================

#

# Old example of delivery via Cyrus.

#

#old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

#  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}

#

# ====================================================================

#

# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.

#

#uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

#  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

#

# ====================================================================

#

# Other external delivery methods.

#

#ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

#  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)

#

#bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

#  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient

#

#scalemail-backend unix -       n       n       -       2       pipe

#  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store

#  ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}

#

#mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

#  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py

#  ${nexthop} ${user}

# Hier begint mijn mailscan gededeelte. Dus als zo de boel niet meer werkt dan dit hieronder eerst weghalen.

localhost:10025 inet n  -       n       -       2       smtpd

  -o disable_dns_lookup=yes

  -o content_filter=

  -o myhostname=elmarotter.eu

  -o local_recipient_maps=

  -o relay_recipient_maps=

  -o smtpd_restriction_classes=

  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject

  -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8

  -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes

  -o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0

  -o smtpd_soft_error_limit=1001

  -o smtpd_hard_error_limit=1000

  -o smtpd_client_connection_count_limit=0

  -o smtpd_client_connection_rate_limit=0

  -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks

  -o smtpd_authorized_xforward_hosts=127.0.0.0/8

amavis    unix  -       -       n       -       2       lmtp

  -o disable_dns_lookups=yes

  -o lmtp_send_xforward_command=yes

  -o lmtp_data_done_timeout=1200

smtp       inet  n       -       n       -       2       smtpd

  -o content_filter=amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

  -o receive_override_options=no_address_mappings

smtps     inet  n       -       n       -       2       smtpd

  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes

  -o content_filter=amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

  -o receive_override_options=no_address_mappings
```

```

elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox ~ $ sudo egrep -v '^(;|#|//|$)' /etc/postfix/main.cf

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = //usr/libexec/postfix

data_directory = /var/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

myhostname = mail.elmarotter.eu

mydomain = elmarotter.eu

myorigin = elmarotter.eu

inet_interfaces = all

mydestination = ZaphodBeeblebrox.elmarotter.eu, mail.elmarotter.eu, localhost.elmarotter.eu, elmarotter.eu

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

mynetworks = 192.168.0.0/24, 192.168.178.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

home_mailbox = .maildir/

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 20

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command =

    PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

    ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

html_directory = no

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

readme_directory = no

home_mailbox = .maildir/

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_client_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_rbl_client zen.spamhaus.org, reject_rbl_client bl.spamcop.net

smtp_use_tls = yes

smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes

smtpd_use_tls = yes

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/elmarotter.eu_privatekey.pem

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/elmarotter.eu_crt.pem

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/ssl/certs/cacert.org_class3.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

relocated_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf

local_transport = local

local_recipient_maps = $alias_maps $virtual_mailbox_maps unix:passwd.byname

virtual_transport = virtual

virtual_mailbox_domains = elmarotter.nl

virtual_minimum_uid = 1000

virtual_gid_maps = static:1001

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

virtual_uid_maps = static:1001

virtual_mailbox_base = /

owner_request_special = no

recipient_delimiter = +

alias_maps  = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

  hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases,

  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

virtual_alias_maps =

  hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman,

  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

biff = no

empty_address_recipient = MAILER-DAEMON

queue_minfree = 120000000

mailbox_command = /usr/bin/procmail -a "elmarotter.eu"

```

```

elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox ~ $ sudo egrep -v '^(;|#|//|$)' /etc/amavisd.conf

use strict;

$bypass_decode_parts = 1;         # controls running of decoders&dearchivers

$max_servers = 2;            # num of pre-forked children (2..30 is common), -m

$daemon_user  = 'amavis';     # (no default;  customary: vscan or amavis), -u

$daemon_group = 'amavis';     # (no default;  customary: vscan or amavis), -g

$mydomain = 'elmarotter.eu';   # a convenient default for other settings

$TEMPBASE = "$MYHOME/tmp";   # working directory, needs to exist, -T

$ENV{TMPDIR} = $TEMPBASE;    # environment variable TMPDIR, used by SA, etc.

$QUARANTINEDIR = "$MYHOME/quarantine";  # -Q

$log_level = 0;              # verbosity 0..5, -d

$log_recip_templ = undef;    # disable by-recipient level-0 log entries

$do_syslog = 1;              # log via syslogd (preferred)

$syslog_facility = 'mail';   # Syslog facility as a string

           # e.g.: mail, daemon, user, local0, ... local7

$enable_db = 1;              # enable use of BerkeleyDB/libdb (SNMP and nanny)

$nanny_details_level = 2;    # nanny verbosity: 1: traditional, 2: detailed

$enable_dkim_verification = 0;  # enable DKIM signatures verification

$enable_dkim_signing = 0;    # load DKIM signing code, keys defined by dkim_key

@local_domains_maps = ( [".$mydomain"] );  # list of all local domains

@mynetworks = qw( 127.0.0.0/8 [::1] [FE80::]/10 [FEC0::]/10

                  10.0.0.0/8 172.16.0.0/12 192.168.0.0/16 );

$unix_socketname = "$MYHOME/amavisd.sock";  # amavisd-release or amavis-milter

               # option(s) -p overrides $inet_socket_port and $unix_socketname

$inet_socket_port = 10024;   # listen on this local TCP port(s)

$policy_bank{'MYNETS'} = {   # mail originating from @mynetworks

  originating => 1,  # is true in MYNETS by default, but let's make it explicit

  os_fingerprint_method => undef,  # don't query p0f for internal clients

};

$interface_policy{'10026'} = 'ORIGINATING';

$policy_bank{'ORIGINATING'} = {  # mail supposedly originating from our users

  originating => 1,  # declare that mail was submitted by our smtp client

  allow_disclaimers => 1,  # enables disclaimer insertion if available

  # notify administrator of locally originating malware

  virus_admin_maps => ["virusalert\@$mydomain"],

  spam_admin_maps  => ["virusalert\@$mydomain"],

  warnbadhsender   => 1,

  # forward to a smtpd service providing DKIM signing service

  forward_method => 'smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10027',

  # force MTA conversion to 7-bit (e.g. before DKIM signing)

  smtpd_discard_ehlo_keywords => ['8BITMIME'],

  bypass_banned_checks_maps => [1],  # allow sending any file names and types

  terminate_dsn_on_notify_success => 0,  # don't remove NOTIFY=SUCCESS option

};

$interface_policy{'SOCK'} = 'AM.PDP-SOCK'; # only applies with $unix_socketname

$policy_bank{'AM.PDP-SOCK'} = {

  protocol => 'AM.PDP',

  auth_required_release => 0,  # do not require secret_id for amavisd-release

};

$sa_tag_level_deflt  = 2.0;  # add spam info headers if at, or above that level

$sa_tag2_level_deflt = 6.2;  # add 'spam detected' headers at that level

$sa_kill_level_deflt = 6.9;  # triggers spam evasive actions (e.g. blocks mail)

$sa_dsn_cutoff_level = 10;   # spam level beyond which a DSN is not sent

$sa_crediblefrom_dsn_cutoff_level = 18; # likewise, but for a likely valid From

$sa_quarantine_cutoff_level = 25; # spam level beyond which quarantine is off

$penpals_bonus_score = 8;    # (no effect without a @storage_sql_dsn database)

$penpals_threshold_high = $sa_kill_level_deflt;  # don't waste time on hi spam

$bounce_killer_score = 100;  # spam score points to add for joe-jobbed bounces

$sa_mail_body_size_limit = 400*1024; # don't waste time on SA if mail is larger

$sa_local_tests_only = 0;    # only tests which do not require internet access?

$virus_admin               = "virusalert\@$mydomain";  # notifications recip.

$mailfrom_notify_admin     = "virusalert\@$mydomain";  # notifications sender

$mailfrom_notify_recip     = "virusalert\@$mydomain";  # notifications sender

$mailfrom_notify_spamadmin = "spam.police\@$mydomain"; # notifications sender

$mailfrom_to_quarantine = ''; # null return path; uses original sender if undef

@addr_extension_virus_maps      = ('virus');

@addr_extension_banned_maps     = ('banned');

@addr_extension_spam_maps       = ('spam');

@addr_extension_bad_header_maps = ('badh');

$recipient_delimiter = '+';  # undef disables address extensions altogether

$path = '/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/bin';

$MAXLEVELS = 14;

$MAXFILES = 1500;

$MIN_EXPANSION_QUOTA =      100*1024;  # bytes  (default undef, not enforced)

$MAX_EXPANSION_QUOTA = 300*1024*1024;  # bytes  (default undef, not enforced)

$sa_spam_subject_tag = '***Spam*** ';

$defang_virus  = 1;  # MIME-wrap passed infected mail

$defang_banned = 1;  # MIME-wrap passed mail containing banned name

$defang_by_ccat{CC_BADH.",3"} = 1;  # NUL or CR character in header

$defang_by_ccat{CC_BADH.",5"} = 1;  # header line longer than 998 characters

$defang_by_ccat{CC_BADH.",6"} = 1;  # header field syntax error

$myhostname = 'elmarotter.eu';  # must be a fully-qualified domain name!

$virus_quarantine_method          = 'local:virus/%m';

$spam_quarantine_method           = 'local:spam/%m.gz';

$banned_files_quarantine_method   = 'local:banned/%m';

$bad_header_quarantine_method     = 'local:badh/%m';

@keep_decoded_original_maps = (new_RE(

  qr'^MAIL$',   # retain full original message for virus checking

  qr'^MAIL-UNDECIPHERABLE$', # recheck full mail if it contains undecipherables

  qr'^(ASCII(?! cpio)|text|uuencoded|xxencoded|binhex)'i,

));

$banned_filename_re = new_RE(

  qr'^\.(exe-ms|dll)$',                   # banned file(1) types, rudimentary

  [ qr'^\.(rpm|cpio|tar)$'       => 0 ],  # allow any in Unix-type archives

  qr'.\.(pif|scr)$'i,                     # banned extensions - rudimentary

  qr'^application/x-msdownload$'i,        # block these MIME types

  qr'^application/x-msdos-program$'i,

  qr'^application/hta$'i,

  # block certain double extensions in filenames

  qr'^(?!cid:).*\.[^./]*[A-Za-z][^./]*\.\s*(exe|vbs|pif|scr|bat|cmd|com|cpl|dll)[.\s]*$'i,

  qr'.\.(exe|vbs|pif|scr|cpl)$'i,             # banned extension - basic

);

@score_sender_maps = ({ # a by-recipient hash lookup table,

                        # results from all matching recipient tables are summed

  ## site-wide opinions about senders (the '.' matches any recipient)

  '.' => [  # the _first_ matching sender determines the score boost

   new_RE(  # regexp-type lookup table, just happens to be all soft-blacklist

    [qr'^(bulkmail|offers|cheapbenefits|earnmoney|foryou)@'i         => 5.0],

    [qr'^(greatcasino|investments|lose_weight_today|market\.alert)@'i=> 5.0],

    [qr'^(money2you|MyGreenCard|new\.tld\.registry|opt-out|opt-in)@'i=> 5.0],

    [qr'^(optin|saveonlsmoking2002k|specialoffer|specialoffers)@'i   => 5.0],

    [qr'^(stockalert|stopsnoring|wantsome|workathome|yesitsfree)@'i  => 5.0],

    [qr'^(your_friend|greatoffers)@'i                                => 5.0],

    [qr'^(inkjetplanet|marketopt|MakeMoney)\d*@'i                    => 5.0],

   ),

   { # a hash-type lookup table (associative array)

     'nobody@cert.org'                        => -3.0,

     'cert-advisory@us-cert.gov'              => -3.0,

     'owner-alert@iss.net'                    => -3.0,

     'slashdot@slashdot.org'                  => -3.0,

     'securityfocus.com'                      => -3.0,

     'ntbugtraq@listserv.ntbugtraq.com'       => -3.0,

     'security-alerts@linuxsecurity.com'      => -3.0,

     'mailman-announce-admin@python.org'      => -3.0,

     'amavis-user-admin@lists.sourceforge.net'=> -3.0,

     'amavis-user-bounces@lists.sourceforge.net' => -3.0,

     'spamassassin.apache.org'                => -3.0,

     'notification-return@lists.sophos.com'   => -3.0,

     'owner-postfix-users@postfix.org'        => -3.0,

     'owner-postfix-announce@postfix.org'     => -3.0,

     'owner-sendmail-announce@lists.sendmail.org'   => -3.0,

     'sendmail-announce-request@lists.sendmail.org' => -3.0,

     'donotreply@sendmail.org'                => -3.0,

     'ca+envelope@sendmail.org'               => -3.0,

     'noreply@freshmeat.net'                  => -3.0,

     'owner-technews@postel.acm.org'          => -3.0,

     'ietf-123-owner@loki.ietf.org'           => -3.0,

     'cvs-commits-list-admin@gnome.org'       => -3.0,

     'rt-users-admin@lists.fsck.com'          => -3.0,

     'clp-request@comp.nus.edu.sg'            => -3.0,

     'surveys-errors@lists.nua.ie'            => -3.0,

     'emailnews@genomeweb.com'                => -5.0,

     'yahoo-dev-null@yahoo-inc.com'           => -3.0,

     'returns.groups.yahoo.com'               => -3.0,

     'clusternews@linuxnetworx.com'           => -3.0,

     lc('lvs-users-admin@LinuxVirtualServer.org')    => -3.0,

     lc('owner-textbreakingnews@CNNIMAIL12.CNN.COM') => -5.0,

     # soft-blacklisting (positive score)

     'sender@example.net'                     =>  3.0,

     '.example.net'                           =>  1.0,

   },

  ],  # end of site-wide tables

});

@decoders = (

  ['mail', \&do_mime_decode],

  ['F',    \&do_uncompress, ['unfreeze','freeze -d','melt','fcat'] ],

  ['Z',    \&do_uncompress, ['uncompress','gzip -d','zcat'] ],

  ['gz',   \&do_uncompress,  'gzip -d'],

  ['gz',   \&do_gunzip],

  ['bz2',  \&do_uncompress,  'bzip2 -d'],

  ['xz',   \&Amavis::Unpackers::do_uncompress,

           ['xzdec', 'xz -dc', 'unxz -c', 'xzcat'] ],

  ['lzma', \&Amavis::Unpackers::do_uncompress,

           ['lzmadec', 'xz -dc --format=lzma',

            'lzma -dc', 'unlzma -c', 'lzcat', 'lzmadec'] ],

  ['lzo',  \&do_uncompress,  'lzop -d'],

  ['rpm',  \&do_uncompress, ['rpm2cpio.pl','rpm2cpio'] ],

  ['cpio', \&do_pax_cpio,   ['pax','gcpio','cpio'] ],

  ['tar',  \&do_pax_cpio,   ['pax','gcpio','cpio'] ],

  ['deb',  \&do_ar,          'ar'],

  ['zip',  \&do_unzip],

  ['7z',   \&do_7zip,       ['7zr','7za','7z'] ],

  ['rar',  \&do_unrar,      ['rar','unrar'] ],

  ['arj',  \&do_unarj,      ['arj','unarj'] ],

  ['arc',  \&do_arc,        ['nomarch','arc'] ],

  ['zoo',  \&do_zoo,        ['zoo','unzoo'] ],

  ['cab',  \&do_cabextract,  'cabextract'],

  ['tnef', \&do_tnef_ext,    'tnef'],

  ['tnef', \&do_tnef],

  ['exe',  \&do_executable, ['rar','unrar'], 'lha', ['arj','unarj'] ],

);

@av_scanners = (

 ['ClamAV-clamd',

   \&ask_daemon, ["CONTSCAN {}\n", "/var/run/clamav/clamd.sock"],

   qr/\bOK$/m, qr/\bFOUND$/m,

   qr/^.*?: (?!Infected Archive)(.*) FOUND$/m ],

  ### http://www.kaspersky.com/  (kav4mailservers)

  ['KasperskyLab AVP - aveclient',

    ['/usr/local/kav/bin/aveclient','/usr/local/share/kav/bin/aveclient',

     '/opt/kav/5.5/kav4mailservers/bin/aveclient','aveclient'],

    '-p /var/run/aveserver -s {}/*',

    [0,3,6,8], qr/\b(INFECTED|SUSPICION|SUSPICIOUS)\b/m,

    qr/(?:INFECTED|WARNING|SUSPICION|SUSPICIOUS) (.+)/m,

  ],

  # NOTE: one may prefer [0],[2,3,4,5], depending on how suspicious,

  # currupted or protected archives are to be handled

  ### http://www.kaspersky.com/

  ['KasperskyLab AntiViral Toolkit Pro (AVP)', ['avp'],

    '-* -P -B -Y -O- {}', [0,3,6,8], [2,4],    # any use for -A -K   ?

    qr/infected: (.+)/m,

    sub {chdir('/opt/AVP') or die "Can't chdir to AVP: $!"},

    sub {chdir($TEMPBASE) or die "Can't chdir back to $TEMPBASE $!"},

  ],

  ### The kavdaemon and AVPDaemonClient have been removed from Kasperky

  ### products and replaced by aveserver and aveclient

  ['KasperskyLab AVPDaemonClient',

    [ '/opt/AVP/kavdaemon',       'kavdaemon',

      '/opt/AVP/AvpDaemonClient', 'AvpDaemonClient',

      '/opt/AVP/AvpTeamDream',    'AvpTeamDream',

      '/opt/AVP/avpdc', 'avpdc' ],

    "-f=$TEMPBASE {}", [0,8], [3,4,5,6], qr/infected: ([^\r\n]+)/m ],

    # change the startup-script in /etc/init.d/kavd to:

    #   DPARMS="-* -Y -dl -f=/var/amavis /var/amavis"

    #   (or perhaps:   DPARMS="-I0 -Y -* /var/amavis" )

    # adjusting /var/amavis above to match your $TEMPBASE.

    # The '-f=/var/amavis' is needed if not running it as root, so it

    # can find, read, and write its pid file, etc., see 'man kavdaemon'.

    # defUnix.prf: there must be an entry "*/var/amavis" (or whatever

    #   directory $TEMPBASE specifies) in the 'Names=' section.

    # cd /opt/AVP/DaemonClients; configure; cd Sample; make

    # cp AvpDaemonClient /opt/AVP/

    # su - amavis -c "${PREFIX}/kavdaemon ${DPARMS}"

  ### http://www.centralcommand.com/

  ['CentralCommand Vexira (new) vascan',

    ['vascan','/usr/lib/Vexira/vascan'],

    "-a s --timeout=60 --temp=$TEMPBASE -y $QUARANTINEDIR ".

    "--log=/var/log/vascan.log {}",

    [0,3], [1,2,5],

    qr/(?x)^\s* (?:virus|iworm|macro|mutant|sequence|trojan)\ found:\ ( [^\]\s']+ )\ \.\.\.\ /m ],

    # Adjust the path of the binary and the virus database as needed.

    # 'vascan' does not allow to have the temp directory to be the same as

    # the quarantine directory, and the quarantine option can not be disabled.

    # If $QUARANTINEDIR is not used, then another directory must be specified

    # to appease 'vascan'. Move status 3 to the second list if password

    # protected files are to be considered infected.

  ### http://www.avira.com/

  ### old Avira AntiVir 2.x (ex H+BEDV) or old CentralCommand Vexira Antivirus

  ['Avira AntiVir', ['antivir','vexira'],

    '--allfiles -noboot -nombr -rs -s -z {}', [0], qr/ALERT:|VIRUS:/m,

    qr/(?x)^\s* (?: ALERT: \s* (?: \[ | [^']* ' ) |

         (?i) VIRUS:\ .*?\ virus\ '?) ( [^\]\s']+ )/m ],

    # NOTE: if you only have a demo version, remove -z and add 214, as in:

    #  '--allfiles -noboot -nombr -rs -s {}', [0,214], qr/ALERT:|VIRUS:/,

  ### http://www.avira.com/

  ### Avira for UNIX 3.x

  ['Avira AntiVir', ['avscan'],

   '-s --batch --alert-action=none {}', [0,4], qr/(?:ALERT|FUND):/m,

   qr/(?:ALERT|FUND): (?:.* <<< )?(.+?)(?: ; |$)/m ],

  ### http://www.commandsoftware.com/

  ['Command AntiVirus for Linux', 'csav',

    '-all -archive -packed {}', [50], [51,52,53],

    qr/Infection: (.+)/m ],

  ### http://www.symantec.com/

  ['Symantec CarrierScan via Symantec CommandLineScanner',

    'cscmdline', '-a scan -i 1 -v -s 127.0.0.1:7777 {}',

    qr/^Files Infected:\s+0$/m, qr/^Infected\b/m,

    qr/^(?:Info|Virus Name):\s+(.+)/m ],

  ### http://www.symantec.com/

  ['Symantec AntiVirus Scan Engine',

    'savsecls', '-server 127.0.0.1:7777 -mode scanrepair -details -verbose {}',

    [0], qr/^Infected\b/m,

    qr/^(?:Info|Virus Name):\s+(.+)/m ],

    # NOTE: check options and patterns to see which entry better applies

  ### http://www.f-secure.com/ version 9.14

   ['F-Secure Linux Security',

    ['/opt/f-secure/fsav/bin/fsav', 'fsav'],

    '--virus-action1=report --archive=yes --auto=yes '.

    '--list=no --nomimeerr {}', [0], [3,4,6,8],

    qr/(?:infection|Infected|Suspected|Riskware): (.+)/m ],

    # NOTE: internal archive handling may be switched off by '--archive=no'

    #   to prevent fsav from exiting with status 9 on broken archives

  ['CAI InoculateIT', 'inocucmd',  # retired product

    '-sec -nex {}', [0], [100],

    qr/was infected by virus (.+)/m ],

  # see: http://www.flatmtn.com/computer/Linux-Antivirus_CAI.html

  ### http://www3.ca.com/Solutions/Product.asp?ID=156  (ex InoculateIT)

  ['CAI eTrust Antivirus', 'etrust-wrapper',

    '-arc -nex -spm h {}', [0], [101],

    qr/is infected by virus: (.+)/m ],

    # NOTE: requires suid wrapper around inocmd32; consider flag: -mod reviewer

    # see http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=amavis-user&m=109229779912783

  ### http://mks.com.pl/english.html

  ['MkS_Vir for Linux (beta)', ['mks32','mks'],

    '-s {}/*', [0], [1,2],

    qr/--[ \t]*(.+)/m ],

  ### http://mks.com.pl/english.html

  ['MkS_Vir daemon', 'mksscan',

    '-s -q {}', [0], [1..7],

    qr/^... (\S+)/m ],

  ### http://www.eset.com/, version 3.0

  ['ESET Software ESETS Command Line Interface',

    ['/usr/bin/esets_cli', 'esets_cli'],

    '--subdir {}', [0], [1,2,3],

    qr/:\s*action="(?!accepted)[^"]*"\n.*:\s*virus="([^"]*)"/m ],

  ## http://www.nod32.com/,  NOD32LFS version 2.5 and above

  ['ESET NOD32 for Linux File servers',

    ['/opt/eset/nod32/sbin/nod32','nod32'],

    '--files -z --mail --sfx --rtp --adware --unsafe --pattern --heur '.

    '-w -a --action=1 -b {}',

    [0], [1,10], qr/^object=.*, virus="(.*?)",/m ],

  ### http://www.norman.com/products_nvc.shtml

  ['Norman Virus Control v5 / Linux', 'nvcc',

    '-c -l:0 -s -u -temp:$TEMPBASE {}', [0,10,11], [1,2,14],

    qr/(?i).* virus in .* -> \'(.+)\'/m ],

  ### http://www.pandasoftware.com/

  ['Panda CommandLineSecure 9 for Linux',

    ['/opt/pavcl/usr/bin/pavcl','pavcl'],

    '-auto -aex -heu -cmp -nbr -nor -nos -eng -nob {}',

    qr/Number of files infected[ .]*: 0+(?!\d)/m,

    qr/Number of files infected[ .]*: 0*[1-9]/m,

    qr/Found virus :\s*(\S+)/m ],

  # NOTE: for efficiency, start the Panda in resident mode with 'pavcl -tsr'

  # before starting amavisd - the bases are then loaded only once at startup.

  # To reload bases in a signature update script:

  #   /opt/pavcl/usr/bin/pavcl -tsr -ulr; /opt/pavcl/usr/bin/pavcl -tsr

  # Please review other options of pavcl, for example:

  #  -nomalw, -nojoke, -nodial, -nohackt, -nospyw, -nocookies

  ### http://www.nai.com/

  ['NAI McAfee AntiVirus (uvscan)', 'uvscan',

    '--secure -rv --mime --summary --noboot - {}', [0], [13],

    qr/(?x) Found (?:

        \ the\ (.+)\ (?:virus|trojan)  |

        \ (?:virus|trojan)\ or\ variant\ ([^ ]+)  |

        :\ (.+)\ NOT\ a\ virus)/m,

  # sub {$ENV{LD_PRELOAD}='/lib/libc.so.6'},

  # sub {delete $ENV{LD_PRELOAD}},

  ],

  # NOTE1: with RH9: force the dynamic linker to look at /lib/libc.so.6 before

  # anything else by setting environment variable LD_PRELOAD=/lib/libc.so.6

  # and then clear it when finished to avoid confusing anything else.

  # NOTE2: to treat encrypted files as viruses replace the [13] with:

  #  qr/^\s{5,}(Found|is password-protected|.*(virus|trojan))/

  ### http://www.virusbuster.hu/en/

  ['VirusBuster', ['vbuster', 'vbengcl'],

    "{} -ss -i '*' -log=$MYHOME/vbuster.log", [0], [1],

    qr/: '(.*)' - Virus/m ],

  # VirusBuster Ltd. does not support the daemon version for the workstation

  # engine (vbuster-eng-1.12-linux-i386-libc6.tgz) any longer. The names of

  # binaries, some parameters AND return codes have changed (from 3 to 1).

  # See also the new Vexira entry 'vascan' which is possibly related.

  ### http://www.cyber.com/

  ['CyberSoft VFind', 'vfind',

    '--vexit {}/*', [0], [23], qr/##==>>>> VIRUS ID: CVDL (.+)/m,

  # sub {$ENV{VSTK_HOME}='/usr/lib/vstk'},

  ],

  ### http://www.avast.com/

  ['avast! Antivirus', ['/usr/bin/avastcmd','avastcmd'],

    '-a -i -n -t=A {}', [0], [1], qr/\binfected by:\s+([^ \t\n\[\]]+)/m ],

  ### http://www.ikarus-software.com/

  ['Ikarus AntiVirus for Linux', 'ikarus',

    '{}', [0], [40], qr/Signature (.+) found/m ],

  ### http://www.bitdefender.com/

  ['BitDefender', 'bdscan',  # new version

    '--action=ignore --no-list {}', qr/^Infected files\s*:\s*0+(?!\d)/m,

    qr/^(?:Infected files|Identified viruses|Suspect files)\s*:\s*0*[1-9]/m,

    qr/(?:suspected|infected)\s*:\s*(.*)(?:\033|$)/m ],

  ### http://www.bitdefender.com/

  ['BitDefender', 'bdc',  # old version

    '--arc --mail {}', qr/^Infected files *:0+(?!\d)/m,

    qr/^(?:Infected files|Identified viruses|Suspect files) *:0*[1-9]/m,

    qr/(?:suspected|infected): (.*)(?:\033|$)/m ],

  # consider also: --all --nowarn --alev=15 --flev=15.  The --all argument may

  # not apply to your version of bdc, check documentation and see 'bdc --help'

  ### ArcaVir for Linux and Unix http://www.arcabit.pl/

  ['ArcaVir for Linux', ['arcacmd','arcacmd.static'],

    '-v 1 -summary 0 -s {}', [0], [1,2],

    qr/(?:VIR|WIR):[ \t]*(.+)/m ],

);

@av_scanners_backup = (

  ### http://www.clamav.net/   - backs up clamd or Mail::ClamAV

  ['ClamAV-clamscan', 'clamscan',

    "--stdout --no-summary -r --tempdir=$TEMPBASE {}",

    [0], qr/:.*\sFOUND$/m, qr/^.*?: (?!Infected Archive)(.*) FOUND$/m ],

  ### http://www.f-prot.com/   - backs up F-Prot Daemon, V6

  ['F-PROT Antivirus for UNIX', ['fpscan'],

    '--report --mount --adware {}',  # consider: --applications -s 4 -u 3 -z 10

    [0,8,64],  [1,2,3, 4+1,4+2,4+3, 8+1,8+2,8+3, 12+1,12+2,12+3],

    qr/^\[Found\s+[^\]]*\]\s+<([^ \t(>]*)/m ],

  ### http://www.f-prot.com/   - backs up F-Prot Daemon (old)

  ['FRISK F-Prot Antivirus', ['f-prot','f-prot.sh'],

    '-dumb -archive -packed {}', [0,8], [3,6],   # or: [0], [3,6,8],

    qr/(?:Infection:|security risk named) (.+)|\s+contains\s+(.+)$/m ],

  ### http://www.trendmicro.com/   - backs up Trophie

  ['Trend Micro FileScanner', ['/etc/iscan/vscan','vscan'],

    '-za -a {}', [0], qr/Found virus/m, qr/Found virus (.+) in/m ],

  ### http://www.sald.com/, http://drweb.imshop.de/   - backs up DrWebD

  ['drweb - DrWeb Antivirus',  # security LHA hole in Dr.Web 4.33 and earlier

    ['/usr/local/drweb/drweb', '/opt/drweb/drweb', 'drweb'],

    '-path={} -al -go -ot -cn -upn -ok-',

    [0,32], [1,9,33], qr' infected (?:with|by)(?: virus)? (.*)$'m ],

   ### http://www.kaspersky.com/

   ['Kaspersky Antivirus v5.5',

     ['/opt/kaspersky/kav4fs/bin/kav4fs-kavscanner',

      '/opt/kav/5.5/kav4unix/bin/kavscanner',

      '/opt/kav/5.5/kav4mailservers/bin/kavscanner', 'kavscanner'],

     '-i0 -xn -xp -mn -R -ePASBME {}/*', [0,10,15], [5,20,21,25],

     qr/(?:INFECTED|WARNING|SUSPICION|SUSPICIOUS) (.*)/m,

   ],

);

1;  # insure a defined return value

```

```

elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox ~ $ egrep -v '^(;|#|//|$)' /etc/clamd.conf

LogFile /var/log/clamav/clamd.log

LogTime yes

LogSyslog yes

LogFacility LOG_MAIL

LogVerbose yes

PidFile /var/run/clamav/clamd.pid

LocalSocket /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

StreamMaxLength 10M

User clamav

AllowSupplementaryGroups yes

ScanMail yes

ScanArchive yes

```

----------

